# Textur in Java3D



## Gast (4. Okt 2008)

moin,
arbeite gerade mit java3d an einer kleinen szene und habe folgende frage:
wie erreicht man, dass verwendete texturen die man über objekte legt, NICHT skaliert, sondern stattdessen wiederholt auf das objekt gezeichnet werden?

danke im vorraus.


----------



## Gast (5. Okt 2008)

hm, ist die frage schlecht formuliert oder ist es einfach schwer eine lösung zu finden??
hab nun schon mehrfach die api durchforstet, ohne auf etwas hilfreiches zu stoßen (bzw ich habs übersehen?!)
brauche hilfe!


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Okt 2008)

Sowas macht man mit den _Texture Coordinates_. Wenn du ein GeometryArray hast, kannst du die zugehörigen TextureCoordinates mit setTextureCoordinate(s) ändern.

Denk dir als kleines Beispiel mal ein simples Rechteck. (Ich rede jetzt nur über 2D-TexCoordinates, die 3d-Dinger hab ich selber noch nicht kapiert )
Wenn du da ne einfache, normale Textur drauflegst, hast du links oben 0/0, rechts oben 1/0, links unten 0/1, rechts unten 1/1. Diese Koordinaten kann man verändern, und so die Textur skalieren und verzerren. 0/0 ist immer die obere linke Ecke der Textur, 1/1 die untere rechte Ecke. Sobald es über 1 herausgeht, wird wieder die Textur vom Anfang wiederholt. Wenn du deine Textur also 4mal haben willst, änderst du die TextureCoordinates auf links oben 0/0, links unten 0/2, rechts oben 2/0, rechts unten 2/2.


----------



## Gast (5. Okt 2008)

danke für den hinweis 
verwende zwar kein geometryarray, glaub aber dass ich jetzt eine idee davon hab, wo ich ansetzen muss, bzw. wie ich mein problem lösen kann.


----------

